# Video: Making an aquarium in seconds



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have hopes that pretty soon DFWAPC can arrange a visit to a local high end aquarium making shop.

This video is from Ukraine. Get some motivation from the quick and dirty way of doing it:






I said "dirty" because applying it like that the silicone seams will look fine but not too neat inside the tank. After seeing how ADA tanks are made I got brainwashed I guess:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_top_corner.sized.jpg

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_btm.sized.jpg

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_top_corner_top.sized.jpg

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_top_corner_size.sized.jpg

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_bowing.jpg

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums/album34/adg_90_bowing_big.jpg

--Nikolay


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I get the feeling that all rimless aquariums are made like this, it's just a question of the kind of adhesive and how much time they spend finishing it. When I built my own 12 inch and 18 inch cubes, I would dare say the second time around when I made the 18 inch cube, I think my quality was as good as ADA ( if not better, but then, you can never beat homemade! ) and I just used a caulking gun, typical silicon and many, many razor blades. 

I don't doubt that that when it comes off of the jig or wherever it is assembled, the ADA tanks are probably razored to death to look just so perfect.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

from what little I know about glass works,
the major labor and equipment expense
is from beveling the glass edges, not the 
actual tank assembly and finish work.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

spypet said:


> from what little I know about glass works,
> the major labor and equipment expense
> is from beveling the glass edges, not the
> actual tank assembly and finish work.


This is correct.

Having worked for a high end custom manufactor. Even very large tanks are done in less then 5 mins.

Pretty much just like the way it was done in the video.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, beveling makes a different also the type of glass makes a different look at starshire very clear makes you think you can walk throw it.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Building a high grade tank is quick and easy If you can have very precise glass cutting, tolerance no more than 0.5 mm.
If not, most of the time is spent on adjusting the bottom to get all the 4 sides leveled.


----------

